# Asus 1000H Eee PC: Keyboard not working [SOLVED]

## PaddyW

Hi there,

the keyboard of my ASUS 1000H Eee PC is not working in KDE. In the console, everything is fine, but as soon as i startx, it is not recognized.

Here's my xorg.conf:

```

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Default Keyboard"

Driver "kbd"

Option "CoreKeyboard"

Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

Option "XkbLayout" "de"

Option "XkbVariant" "basic"

```

Is there any way to test the keyboard (like cat /dev/input/mice for the mice), so that i don't have to hardware reset the whole system?

I'm pretty helpless on this one. Hope someone great can help  :Wink: Last edited by PaddyW on Mon Jan 05, 2009 1:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

Do you have xorg installed with hal useflag. If yes, start hald.

Stefan

----------

## PaddyW

Great! Thanks! Vielen Dank!

----------

